# هام جدا إلى دارسي الطيران في مصر



## أيمن الوحش (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا عايز احيي القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد
بالنسبة لدارسي الطيران في مصر 
انا من حوالي شهرين شفت اعلان في جريدة الأهرام - لشركة مصر للطيران - 
عن طلب طيارين 
كانوا طالبين طيارين للطيران الداخلي او الرحلات الداخلية للعمل بدوام كامل 
وطبعا حاطين شروط معينة 
بس مش هنا المشكلة 
المشكلة اني عارف ان في معهد تابع لشركة مصر للطيران متخصص بتخريج الطيارين ومهندسي الطيران كمان 
السؤال 
هل خريجي المعهد مش كفاية علشان كده طالبين طيارين زيادة؟
ولا ايه المشكلة 
مع العلم ان دراسة الطيران في هذا المعهد بحوالي 140 ألف جنيه مصري
فهل مفيش حد دخل المعهد ده مثلا علشان غالي؟
أرجوا منكم ان تشاركوني في وجهة النظر 
أو الي عنده علم عن المشكلة اصلا يتفضل 
وشكرا

أيمن الوحش:5:


----------



## أيمن الوحش (29 ديسمبر 2006)

يببببببببببببل


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (29 ديسمبر 2006)

هما والله اعلي واعلم كل سنه بيحطوا وظايف للطياريين ومهندسي الطيران والفنيين بمواصفات معينه ورخص واللي بيتقدموا بيكونوا من معهد مصر للطيران وهو بيكون كفايه لان ده يعتبر المكان الوحيد اللي بيخرج من مصر طياريين مدني


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

اعتقد الطلب الزائد للطيارين لان الشركه في البدايه تقوم بتدريب للهولاء الطيارين حتي يحوزوا علي كل الثقه لقياده الطائرات المدنيه 

و ناهيك اخي ان دفعه معهد الطيران المدني ليست كبييييييره , و الطلب علي الطيران المدني كبيير في مصر لزياده الشركات الخاصه و شركات البترول فجميع هذه الشركات تحتاج طيارين و مهندسين طيران 

ربـــــــــــــنا يكرمــــــــــــك و يكـــــــــــرمــــــــــنا معاك في شركــــــــه منهم


----------



## a7med4u (2 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بك , شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## أيمن الوحش (3 يناير 2007)

امين يارب 
امال الناس الي بتقول مفيش شغل بيكلموا على ايه 
كل مهندس طيران يقولك انا اتخرجت وملقيتش شغل في مجال هندسة الطيران 
وعلشان كده بدور على شغل في اي فرع تاني 
مش فاهم انا ايه صحة الكلام ده 
ياريت الي عنده فكرة عن المشكلة 
هل المشكلة في الشخص ولا في الشركات ولا في ايه بالضبط
وشكرا على الردود الجميلة


----------



## mo7a2009 (3 يناير 2007)

انا طالب بمعهد مصر للطيران "قسم هندسه" ولكن المعهد ليس غالى ولكنه غير معروف بصوره واضحه ولكنه سوف يكون ان شاء الله معروفا لانه فى المراحل الاخيره لتحويله الى "اكاديميه النقل الجوى"------شكرا


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشكر جميع من قاموا بالرد 

تكلفة الطيران في مصر لعام 2006-2007 = 175 الف شامله الاقامه والمعيشه وجميع المصاريف الخارجه عن مصاريف الطالب طيار الشخصيه 

معهد مصر للطيران له كامل الاولويه للتعين في مصر للطيران 

النظام في مصر ابتداء من هيئة الطيران المدني انتهاء بمصر للطيران نفسها تضع العراقيل والتكلفه الزائده لدارسين الطيران بالخارج 

لذلك افضل مكان للمصري الذي يحب ان يدرس الطيران ويشتغل في مصر او الشرق الاوسط هو مصر 

اي شهادة من الخارج ضيف عليها في مصر 30 الف جنيه ومضاعفتها للمعادله 

بمعني تدفع 30 الف او 5 الاف دولار بوجه الدقه وان لم تنجح تدفع نفس السعر مره اخري وان لم تنجح ادفع 

وانت بقي فلوسك كتيره 

وبيقوموا بوضع العراقيل امام استخراج شهادة المعادله التي وصلت لطيار اتعين في مصر للطيران لتسعة اشهر 

بالنسبه للشغل مصر للطيران من النوع الذي تغلق الباب سنتين تلاته اربعه وتفتح الباب مره واحده للتعيين بأعداد مهوله 

وهذه من عيوب مصر للطيران لاكنها تتيح الفرصه امام عدد كبير 

تقدم في الاعلان الماضي 100 طيار اخدوا منهم 90 

كان فيهم واحد تخرج من معهد مصر للطيران من خمس سنوات وهو عاطل 

اضف لذلك يجب ان يكون هناك واسطه كبيره جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لتستطيع ان تشتغل في مجال الطيارين 

هناك شركات طيران خاصه في مصر وهناك شركات طيران وزن خفيف وهناك شركات رش موبيدات ربنا ما يخليك تشوف خيالها 

الموضوع يحتاج لثلاثة عوامل 

مذاكره جاده ومش لعب عيال خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 

مستوي اسري محترم ( والدك دكتور والدتك مديره او اقلها تعليم عالي وذوي مناصب محترمه ) 

واسطه متميزه ( عضو مجلس شعب وشوري في نفس الوقت او وزير او سفير او لواء كبير في القوات الجويه ............... يعني لازم يكون انسان تقيل تقيل بعلاقه مباشره بصناع القرار في مصر ) 


كل هذا لا يمنع من وجود ناس كتيره جدا بتدرس وبتشتغل وزي الفل 

وهذا ليس للتعقيد لاكن للايضاح لان صناعة الطيار ديه مش لعب عيال 

وما فاز بالملزات الا كل مغامر 

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## أيمن الوحش (4 يناير 2007)

شكر جزيل لرد المهندس الطيار 
بس في النهاية بعد كل الحوارات دي واللف والدوران والوسايط 
بعد مايشتغل الطيار 
في شركتنا العزيزة مصر للطيران 
هيكون راتبه في النهاية بيتراوح بين 2000 -- 4000 جنيه كطيار مبتدء 
على حسب معلوماتي
يعني على رأي المثل 

يصوم يصوم يصوم ويفطر على بـــــــــــــــــصــــــــــــل

يعني مثلا قلنا ان تكلفة الدراسة للمصري حوالي 130 يعني 
علشان يعوض المصاريف أو بمعنى اخر يجيب حق الدراسة 
يبقى 
130000/3000 = 43.3\12 = 3.6 يعني ثلاث سنوات ونص فقط لاغير

وتحيا الأمة الأمة العربية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

مرتبك في مصر للطيران بيوصل ل 30 الف وبيعدي وبيوصل ل 40 الف 

اذا كان المضيفه اول مرتب ليها لمدة ست أشهر 1500 جنيه 

وبعد الست أشهر بيرتفع ليصبح 3000 جنيه 

كيف تعتقد ان الطيار يبدأ بنفس مرتب المضيفه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وعموما مش عايز اقولك المرتب بيوصل لكام في الخليج علشان ما تتخضش 

بس المتوسط بيبقي في الخليج في حدود 10 الاف دولار 

وفيه اكتر وفيه اقل

الرزق بتاع ربنا 

عموما الطيران مش حلو الا اذا كنت انت بتهواه في الاصل 

وذلك لان العمل كاطيار متعب متعب متعب 

وهذا من فم العديد من الطيارين 

لانك لا تتمتع باستقرار اسري نسبياااااااااااا

و تبتعد بعض الشيء عن جميع معارفك لان مواعيدك مرتبكه 

طياره الفجر وطياره الضهر وطياره نص الليل 

متوسط الجدول يكون 8 رحلات كل اسبوعين 

وطبعا مهما اخذت من راتب فانه في حالة عدم التوفير يذهب كله 

وفي التوفير يذهب نصفه لانك في حالة سفرك لاي دوله بالخارج تدفع الطعام والشراب من جيبك الخاص ولا اريد ان اقول لك كم تكون السفريه المقترنه ببيات في الخارج مكلفه علي الطيار بالرغم من ان اقامته علي حساب شركة مصر للطيران 

لاكن بصراحه بالنسبه لشركات الطيران الخليجيه هناك نظام وجدول مريح جدا لجميع الطيارين ومرتبك ما بتصرفهوش علي نفسك في السفر زي ما بيحصل في مصر للطيران الي حد ما 

كل وظيفه ولها مميزاتها وليها عيوبها 

بالمناسبه انت مرتبك بعد اول فرقه طيران في مصر للطيران بيبقي في حدود 10 الاف جنيه


----------



## أيمن الوحش (4 يناير 2007)

والله بصراحة انا احترمك شخصيا اخي مهندس طيار 
ويبدو ذالك من خلال طرحك الرائع والكلام المرتب الجميل 

ولكن انا شفت نائب مدير مصر للطيران أو المدير مش فاكر المهم
كانو مستضيفينو في برنامج 90 دقيقة على المحور 
وقالو المزيع أ . معتز الدمرداش:
معقول يعني حضرتك ان راتب الطيار بيتراوح بين 2000 و 4000
ده طيار يعني بيقود ارواح اكتر من 100 شخص

وكان الرد 
انا مش هقولك رواتب الطيارين بياخدو كام 

بس هيا اكتر شــــــــــــــــــــويــــــــــــــــــــــــة من الرقم الي انت قولتو 

وبعدين قعد يقول ان التذكرة اقل من كل التذاكر في الشرق الأوسط 
واحنا لازم نطور الشركة 
وفي بند موجود من بنود الزيادة اني اي ارباح بتحققها الشركة 
بيكون لرواتب الطيارين نسبة منها 

وده المصدر الي انا اخدت منه المعلومة 
مع العلم ان الحلقة كانت من اسبوعين تقريبا او اقل


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

انا اكيد باتفق معاك ان الطيار المبتدئ طبعا مش معقوله هاياخد 10 الالف جنيه 

بس انا هاقولك حاجه وجاوبني انت عليها 

لو ما كانتش مجزيه ................ 

ليه في اغلب الاحيان بتلاقي الطيارين بيطلعوا ابنائهم طيارين زيهم لو ما كانتش مجزيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فكره منطقيه بردوا صح ؟

ليا واحد صاحبي دفعتي هوه حاليا طيار علي 737 - 500 الموجوده بمصر للطيران وما شاء الله مستريح حاليا في وظيفته 

بس حقيقي الطيران من حيث مجزي فا هوه بيعطيك مرتب محترم محترم محترم يليق بما دفعته فيه 

ولا تهتم بكلامي او بكلام غيري لاكن خذ امثله من الواقع 

وان لم يكن مجزي يا أيمن ( إسمحلي اناديك بأسمك ) لعزف الشباب عن التقديم في المعهد الخاص بمصر للطيران 

وكان ابن رأيس المخابرات الحربيه ما اتعلمش طيران وبيشتغل دلوقتي في مصر للطيران 

وما كانش قريب احمد شفيق في مصر للطيران وكذا واحد من القيادات ايضا في الدفعه المتعينه في عام 2005
وما كانش ابن حسين فهمي قدم في شهر تسعه الماضي واترفض 

وما كانش ابن عم مساعد الطيار عمرو الذي استشهد في طيارة تونس بمطار قرطاجه قدم في شهر تسعه الماضي 

والعديد من الاشخاص الاخرين 

حقيقي مجال جميل جدا جدا جدا بس مهم فيه جدا الاراده والاصرار والعزيمه ومتطلبات مهاريه كثيره 

ادعوا لك بالتوفيق وان كنت تفكر في التقديم في معهد مصر للطيران 

اعمل صلاة استخاره وقدم بأذن الله


----------



## أيمن الوحش (5 يناير 2007)

أنا حقيقة منبهر بالكلام الجميل 
واكيد ان الطيران متعة مفيش بعدها متعة 
وكمان برستيج ( منظر محترم ) لما تكون طيار والناس تقول فلان طيار

ولعلمك انا كان نفسي ومنا عيني اني اكون طيار 
ولكن ضعف النظر منعني 
وكمان مقدرش اقول لوالدي العزيز انا عايز 130 الف بصراحة 
علشان كده دخلت كلية الهندسة 
وانا في اعدادي لسه 
بس بأذن الله هخش قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء جامعة القاهرة 
ادعولي بالتوفيق 
وشكرا


----------



## أيمن الوحش (5 يناير 2007)

سؤال بسيط لاستاذ مهندس طيار 
هل انت بتشتغل طيار او اتخرجت من كلية أو معهد طيران 
لأنك بتقول:
ليا واحد صاحبي دفعتي هوه حاليا طيار علي 737 - 500 ؟


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز و الزميل الفاضل / محمد (مهندس طيار ) ... متخرج من سنتين و هو مهندس طيران و ليس طيار


----------



## مهندس طيار (6 يناير 2007)

كان معي في هندسة طيران وفي العام الدراسي الثاني مباشرة ترك هندسة والتحق في معهد مصر للطيران 

وهو الان طيار في مصر للطيران وهناك العديد من الطلبه فعلوا نفس الشئ


----------



## أيمن الوحش (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع 
وانا شخصيا سعيد بأني كل يوم اتعرف على شخص مهم مثل م مصطفى و
مهندس طيار 
ويكون في حوار مباشر معايا 
خاصة وانهم اساتذتي في المجال الي انا عايز ادخلو 
وكمان في نفس البلد الجميل الي انا اعيش وانتمي اليه وأفخر اني اكون احد جنوده الذين اشاد بهم 
خير الخلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
بلدي الحبيب 
مصر


----------



## مهندس طيار (7 يناير 2007)

اعزك الله كما اعز مصر بك وبأمثالك 

مهما كانت في مصر عيوب او مساوئ او فيها مشاكل اقتصاديه وماديه واجتماعيه وفيها البلاوي كلها 

لازم نفضل نحبها لان حقيقي مالناش غيرها 
ولو كان لينا غيرها الف 

يكفي اننا اتربينا في البلد ديه وشربنا من نيلها واكلنا من خيرها حتي ولو بخلت علينا فان خيراتها هي ما نشأنا عليه 

ولست اكثر من اخ لك في المجال ولم اصل الي درجة ان اكون استاذك 

ما اتاني الله من معلومات ما هي الا بفضل احتكاكي بالموضوع 

وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا


----------



## خالدالملاح (4 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعه راى وضع الاسماء الحقيقيه للمهندسين وشكرا


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,, 
انا مهندس متخرج من هندسة طيران وعلوم فضاء جامعة القاهرة السنه دي.. 
وكنت عاوز أسأل الساده الأفاضل الزملاء,, فيه شغل في مجال الهندسة ولا لأ وياتري نظام مرتباتهم ايه ,, وفيه وجه مقارنه بينهم وبين مرتبات الطيارين ولا لأ,,, وكنت عاوز أسأل كمان عن وظيفة المهندس الجوي,, عبارة عن ايه بالضبط وايه الفرق بينه وبين المهندس العادي وشكرااااا


----------



## مهندس طيار (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم 

مجال الهندسه مفتوح جدا جدا جدا 

وانت خريج هندسة طيران وبتعتبر في مجالات اخري كتيره قوي فوق المطلوب 

لان مستوي تعليمك قوي 

بالنسبه لمصر للطيران عايزين مهندسين كتير جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا قولها لبكره الصبح 

بس حقيقي ما بياخدوش غير الي يستاهل مش موضوع كوسه ووسطه والكلام ده 

ممكن واحد يدخل بالوسطه لكن مستحيل مستحيل هايصدر طياره بالوسطه 

والان اصبح الروسب في امتحانات الطائرات يقرن بالجزائات 

مرتب الطيار حاجه والمضيفه حاجه والمهندس حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجه 

هههههههههههههههههههه

بس بصراحه ده عيب المهندس مش عيب الشركه بس مش هاتكلم في الموضوع ده 

المهم ان الطيار والمضيفه مرتباتهم اعلي بكتير من المهندس وانا انصحك لو تحب تشتغل في مصر للطيران او مجال الطيران في مصر لازم يكون ليك عمل اضافي خفيف في اي مجال كي يعمل لك balance في مستواك المعيشي 

مهندس جوي اتلغت خلاص في اغلب شركات العالم لان الكمبيوترات الموجوده في الطائره تكاد تكون بتلغي الطيار نفسه 
ولو عايز تعرف كانت ايه وظيفة المهندس الجوي 

فهو كان مسؤل عن عدادات hydrolic system and fuel system ..........etc 

والعديد من العدادات الاخري والقرائات التي ان كانت غير طبيعيه بيقوم باتخاذ action مشترك مع الطيار 

وفي حالة سفر الطياره الي مطار لا يوجد فيه محطه للشركه او لا يوجد اتفاقيه صيانه مع احدي الشركات المتخصصه بالصيانه في هذا المطار 

فان الشركه ملزمه بمرافقة مهندس للطياره كي يقوم بمتابعتها اثناء الطيران واثناء تواجدها في المطار 

ارجوا ان اكون استطاعت ان اجاوبك و اي سؤال انا تحت امرك


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, 
الزميل المهندس (مهندس طيار)
أنا فعلا سعيد جدا بالتعرف علي واحد زي حضرتك وألف شكر علي الرد السريع والوافي علي رسالتي , بس ياريت صدرك يساع ويسمح لي بسؤال تاني علني أتعلم من أهل الخبره أمثالك....
حضرتك قلت انه بيفضل ان الواحد يدور علي شغلانه خفيفة بجانب الشغل في مصر للطيران, طيب ده ممكن يتم إزاي إذا كان الشغل رسمي كمهندس وليس تدريب, مش من المفروض انك تحت تصرفهم طول الوقت, إزاي تقدر تدبر نفسك في شغلانه تانيه وزي ايه مثلا لو عند حضرتك أمثلة بسيطة,,, معلشي أنا اسف ياريت تعذرني لجهلي التام بالحياة العملية ومجريات الأمور فيها......
وكنت عاوز أسأل ماينفعش الواحد يبدأ يدور علي شغل قبل مايحدد موقفة من التجنيد, لأن للأسف أنا مواليد النصف التاني من السنة وقدامي لشهر يناير علي ماأحدد موقفي وحاسس إن أنا متكتف المده دي كلها, وأعذرني لو كنت أطلت عليك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مهندس طيار (20 سبتمبر 2007)

والله بص يا مهندس محمد موضوع الجيش موضوع شائك 

لا يمثل اي عائق لتفكير المسلم الناضج 

بل ويمكنك تحويل فترة الجيش لفترة تنميه وتطوير لنفسك تستفيد بها اكثر ممن حالفه الحظ بعدم التحاقه بالجيش 

مش باقولك يعني الجيش بيعلمك ازاي تبقي راجل 

لا سيبك من الكلام ده 

في بعض الاشخاص بيكون الجيش بتاعهم بمبيت مبيت يعني بيروح بيتهم كل يوم 

وفي هذه الحاله يمكنك اخذ كرسات انجليزي لاتقان اللغه 

الاتقان مهم بدرجه فظيعه 

وهناك من يأخذ كرسات ادارة اعمال وهناك العديد من الاشياء الاخري التي تبحث عنها انت لتري ما الذي يناسبك منها فطباع واهواء كل منا تختلف 

هناك من يعمل في مجال الدعايه والاعلان بجانب عمله في المطار

وهناك من يعمل في عمل الجرافيك 

وهناك من يعمل في الاوراق الماليه ( البورصه ) 

(((((( وما تسئلنيش في الحاجات ديه لاني ما عرفش عنها حاجه ))))))))

انا اتجاهي مختلف بعض الشئ 

وكل هذه الاعمال ينجح فيها العديد من الاشخاص نظرا للفكر الواسع الذي يتمتع به مهندس الطيران 

ونظرا لتنظيم تفكيره والبحث والتدقيق في كل خطوه قبل اتخاذها مما يجعله يحسب خطواته بدرجه اقرب للصواب 
هناك العديد والعديد من الاعمال التي يمكنك القيام بها 

ابحث واسئل هنا وهناك زي ما بنقول بالبلدي 

واقرأ في كل المجالات حتي تجد ما يناسبك 

اما بالنسبه لان وقتك ملك مصر للطيران فكل شئ بحساب

لانك لو تركت نفسك ليهم هاتبقي عبد ليهم يشيلوا ويحطوا عليك زي ما هما عايزين

(( وهذا ينطبق علي اي مكان ))

ادي عملك علي اكمل وجه ولا تنساق خلف العمل الاضافي الا بحساب 

وزي ما قلتلك ابحث عن العمل الحر 

وكل المشاريع الي قلتهالك فوق محتاجه دراسه اكتر ما هي محتاجه فلوس 

ومش محتاجه اموال نهائي لانك ممكن تعمل بها كامدرب او محلل في سوق المال او او او 

اتقرب من الله و كن عبدا تقيا تجد ابواب الرزق تفتح لك علي مصراعيها 

وبلاش كلمة متكتف ديه بتاعة منعدمي التفكير و الاشخاص عديمي الطموح المستسلمين للامر الواقع 

وانا علي ثقه انك مش منهم


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي الرد الوافي وجازاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## marym mostafa (16 أبريل 2011)

ممكن اعرف فيه للبنات ولالا انا خريجة اثار وعندى دلوقتى 22 سنة ونفسى اوى اكون طيارة وعاوزة اعرف مدة الدراسة بتكون اد ايه والمواد عبارة عن اية 

ارجوا الرد سريعا


----------

